# problem with surface pro 2



## aquah2o (Jun 26, 2008)

hi all , 

im having a big problem .

i have a surface pro 2 that had windows 10 installed on it .
suddenly it wont boot up and gets stuck in a uefi loop.
i have tried everything i read online but nothing seems to work.
i downloaded the 6.9 gb recovery files and did the correct steps but the continue options are not there for me .
i do get some options but all are teling me that they cannot find the drive 
i also tried installing via usb ( win10) but wheni get to the part where i need to select drive or partition than its empty and tells me that there is no drive.


onemore thing while tring to reset the sp2 i got the following message somewhere ( dont exactly know where)
the drive is locked.

i hope anyone can help me . thesp2 didnot fal as far as i remember.

and i think the sp2 has a ssd

thx 

niguel


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Boot into Setup (Bios) find _Safe Boot _and *Disable* it or switch it to *Setup Mode.* Continue to the *Boot* tab, If UEFI boot is selected, change it to* Legacy Boot*. _Save and Exit_, you now should be able to boot and use the Recovery disc you created.


----------



## aquah2o (Jun 26, 2008)

how do i boot into setup?? i can only get into the uefi loop.
only options are trusted platform module , secure boot control , install default secure boot keys and delete all secure boot keys 

no matter what combination of settings ido if i save and restart it gets back into uefi options.

if i press volume up and power with my recovery it wont find the hdd. but when looking for it in cmd i do see the drive x: with all the windows files .


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

To boot into the UEFI firmware settings menu when Surface Pro is turned off: 

Hold the volume up button.
Press and release the power button
When the Surface logo appears, release the volume up button.
The Surface firmware settings menu should appear.
Or try Secure Boot Control.


----------

